# Istick 30W



## Raslin (22/3/15)

Hi folks who has stock of the above device?

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Sir Vape (22/3/15)

Hey Raslin we have stock. Also have black silicone sleeves for them as well 

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (22/3/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Raslin we have stock. Also have black silicone sleeves for them as well
> 
> www.sirvape.co.za


Thanks, looking to place an order later in the week. I will be in touch.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Sir Vape (22/3/15)

Ok cool mate


----------

